# Hockhiems Philipino Combatives



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with Hocks FMA stuff?  Just curious, cause someone has started teaching it near me.  Might go check it out after I'm more mobile.

Thanks in advance for any input.

JeffJ


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 23, 2006)

Jeff

What would you like to know?  I've been with Hock for over 10 years now, mostly dealing with his filipino and SDMS material.

For a brief description
Hock studied with both GMs Remy and Ernesto Presas and he combined their material into a system.  Over time he also combined his material that he learned through his LEO and MIlitary training creating the SDMS material.  In time he further refined and retuned his system making it easier to teach to where now it only vaugely resembles the Presas brother's material.

Hock's material follows the progression that he has laid out that is in his other course material the CQC, empty hands, knife training modules etc. etc. which is why I say it only vaugely resembles the original material, but it is easier to follow.

Hock has also through his travels and in meeting other FMA and martial arts/police/military personnel taken the tricks and concepts learned from them and added it to his stuff as well.

So his material is not what you might expect from a pure FMA system, and yet I believe it is a very good program.  I'd say check it out.

Mark


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I actually went and checked out a class yesterday.  I shouldn't have.  I was chomping at the bit wanting to pick up some sticks and get out on the floor.  I was impressed.  The instructor did a wonderful job of breaking down techniques and the principles behind them.  Once I'm mobile again, I'll be joining the school.

JeffJ


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 30, 2006)

Jeff

Who was the instructor if you don't mind me asking?

Mark


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

Steve Zorn.


----------

